# Just got my wyoming goat back!



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just got my goat back and hung him next to my wife's, she got hers about a month ago, She wanted her's done first, ladies first I guess!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Sweet man!!


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

Who is your taxidermist?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a dandy goat! Great mass, good diggers. What did he score?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Very nice! Hope to find his brother in WY this fall!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's awesome! Beautiful speed goat for sure. I'd love to have one hanging on my wall someday.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lookin' good


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

My next door neighbor, did the mounts in his garage, he is just starting out, but he has a ton of potential, as you can see from the pics. I scored him right at 70 if I did it right, he has tons of mass and good diggers, just doesn't have the length, but I am happy with him, as he is my first speed goat.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's a smoker buck....Sure looks like there's more there than 70"..

Look at this and compare it to how you scored it...

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords ... =Pronghorn


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Definitely bigger than 70. Probably closer to 80+.


----------

